# 3-1 High Chair, Rocking Horse and Desk



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Day 1:
Transferred the drawings of the main piece (and horse head) onto a piece of 1/4" MDF, to make a template. Instead of having to trace this onto a new board, if I want to make others, I'm making a template of it first. May even use the template to trim route the actual wood I'm making it out of. Rough cut, ready for spindle sander!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You gotta love templates . I can see where my big horizontal sander and my spindle sander will come in very handy for some of the final shaping


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Hey @N'awlins77 give us a clue on the end product. Too out of context here ya know :wink:

Think you're trying to mimic Oliver (GaffBoat). :laugh2:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry bout that Angie!! Here it is. Stand it up, its a high chair, lay it down one way and it's a rocking horse and flip it over and it's a desk.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea, I have a HF spindles sander. It's not big, but I think it should work fine!! I might have to screw it down. ;o)



RainMan 2.0 said:


> You gottg a love templates . I can see where my big horizontal sander and my spindle sander will come in very handy for some of the final shaping


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can feel it my bones...
that is going to look good....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep us updated. Lee.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Gonna try like heck to remember to take plenty pics. But I already forgot to take some others that I wanted to take!! ;o)


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

might as well make several Lee, your gonna need em


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> might as well make several Lee, your gonna need em


you gonna get one in your size...
be too good to pass on...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

That is one great design there. Looking forward to this taking shape. Now I get the template. I think your original comment about 'if I want to make others' might be a little off. Anyone who see's it and has kids is gonna want one. A new business could be born.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

that is a great idea


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Bill and Angie, when I told my Sister-in-law, about this (the niece I'm building it for, Mother) she got all chocked up and said that her daughter was going to love it. I let her in on it, because I wanted to ask her if her daughter had already had any baby furniture, and if so, what color or stain they were. She warned me though, that after I make it and give it to her (her daughter), to be prepared to get orders to make more. Because she has a feeling, after her daughter and herself, post pictures of it on their FB page, that the calls are going to come in!! ;o)


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

A lot will want one -- BUT ........ will they pay the price?

HJ


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

honesttjohn said:


> A lot will want one -- BUT ........ will they pay the price?
> 
> HJ


THAT, is the question, John!! :wink:

Well, because of a small family crisis, I did not go to work today, so I got to do a little bit on my project, after a nap of course! I got all the edges sanded, on the template, along with the horse's head!! Also drilled small holes where all the center pieces will be mounted. Next, I've got to join two pieces of 1 x 12's (X2 for two sides) and then trace out the template on to the two joined sides. Then I have to cut them out (wish I had a band saw...).


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

After eating lunch, and taking another nap, to make up for my bad night, I went back at it. 

Pic 1- joined two pieces of 1x12's, using Kreg jig. Making sure to put the screws on the insides (kept the better looking sides out) and also made sure they fell in area's that don't get cut out. 

Pic 2- Laid the jig down on the good wood. Then, using the pilot holes I previously drilled to mark where my cross members go and get screwed in, I screwed four corners down. Then, using a Sharpie, I traced the jig all the way around, including the inside oval. 

Pic 3- Both sides are marked and ready to be cut. 

I cut one side panel, with my jig saw, and I was going to stop at this point, because my jig saw blade was pretty dull, to begin with. So I was going to quit, until I could pick up some new blades. But then I decided to screw the jig back on (Pic 4), with 1/8" spacers, and then I was going to flush trim route, this one side. And then wait and rough cut the other side, later (with a new blade). BUT, then I realized I only own flush trim bits with bearing on the bottom!! So, I had to put this on hold, till I can make a trip to the HD or Lowes, for a flush trim bit, with a bearing on the top, and new jig saw blades. 

So, done for the day.

(8/1/2016- 3.5 hours. *does not include finishing the jig.)
.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

This is very nice. Were did you get the plans for this.
Allen


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking really good, Lee. I saw this somewhere on facebook. My wife said 'The little guy (our grandson) has already outgrown it!"

But since one of our grand daughters just got married, there may be a need for one yet! 
For me, it is just a see saw in the works for our great grandson. 

And yes sir, we like pics!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Allen --- Gold Country Wood Woodworks is the sight I found the plans. $14.95. But I think it was well worth it. Gives you a full scale drawing for the sides, and the horses head (for the rocking horse) to trace onto your wood. And scaled down drawing for all the cross members. A materials and cut list. And step by step instructions on how to assemble. And support, if need be. I e-mailed them, because I was thinking I should have gotten it already, but it turned out I had mistaken when I actually ordered it. But my point is, I e-mailed them one day, and they replied the next. 

Yes Sir Mike, I will try (not making any promises, the memory aint what it use to be.... ;o) ) to remember to take lots of photo's!!

I did pick up the top bearing flush trim bit, I needed, at Home Depot (and some jig saw blades), but I'm afraid I'm not going to get to work on this, until the weekend. I started a big job today, at work, and I will be driving home (2.5 hours, round trip) everyday!! And It wore me out today!! Nuttin' but shower and sofa, after this job!!


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Lee
Thanks for the info on were to get the plans. I will check it out
Allen


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> Allen --- Gold Country Wood Woodworks is the sight I found the plans. $14.95. But I think it was well worth it. Gives you a full scale drawing for the sides, and the horses head (for the rocking horse) to trace onto your wood. And scaled down drawing for all the cross members. A materials and cut list. And step by step instructions on how to assemble. And support, if need be. I e-mailed them, because I was thinking I should have gotten it already, but it turned out I had mistaken when I actually ordered it. But my point is, I e-mailed them one day, and they replied the next.
> 
> Yes Sir Mike, I will try (not making any promises, the memory aint what it use to be.... ;o) ) to remember to take lots of photo's!!


Thanks Lee. I just put in my order.

I didn't read the items close enough so I ordered a strap and not the actual plans. In my mind, I thought the plans and 1 strap were on sale for $8.95. So I had to go back and place the order for the actual plans. SMH!!!

Mike


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

And Mike, I didn't noticed they sold the straps, until you posted this and I went back to look!! LOL I guess I'm going to have to order that too, unless I can find something that will work in the local stores!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I was about to do some trim work on my 3-1 Highchair, but my local power company, had a different idea! Lights out!!! ??

Had my bit in my trim router, and the depth all set! And lights out! Got a text saying they won't be on for an estimated 2 hours! Wish I had a cordless trim router. Or a cordless jig saw, I could rough cut the other half!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that qualifies for an AAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!....

got a suggestion...
unravel that cord...
tt will off balance your router..
hook up on things easier and redirect your cut...
if you do a lot of bench work make yourself a cord holder like mom use to use when she ironed... 
helps if you add an arm to it to hold the cord over the router and work...

the last thing you want to do is drape the cord over your shoulder...
you could drop the router while it's running and you you instantly discover that you just gave yourself the faste3st ever, most gruesome vasectomy when the cord catches the router and the router falls back into you...
or you gut yourself...
it'll suck to find out out that you have started your countdown clock ahead of schedule...ER's are a good place to stay out of too...

.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@Stick486

Excellent suggestion, what's shown is definitely an accident waiting to happen. On another forum, a member posted a picture of a setup where he had a fairly light spring hanging from the ceiling over his work area and attaches the power cord to the end of the spring. The spring is heavy enough to keep the cord out of the cutting area but not strong enough to generate a noticeable "pull" against the tool movement. I bought a couple of the MLCS Trim Routers which come with dust collection - this work really well, but I need to do something like that to counteract the pull from the vacuum hose which can be a little distracting. My normal work area is underneath the tracks for the roll-up garage door so I'm looking at maybe just a hook to attach the spring to one of the tracks (or maybe even a bungee cord).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@tomp913...

works on the DC hoses too...
and when you are using jigs like a dovetail jig.....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Like that cord holder.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Guys, no way, no how, would I have turned that router on, like that. It was not plugged in!! I was fixing to unravel it, when the lights went out. So I just set it there, took a  picture of what I was about to do, then I locked the shop up! BUT, good news! I went and sat with my wife on the patio, and within 10 minutes, the power was back on. And I got back on it!! Unraveled that there router, and went to trimming. Rough cut the second side (which I have a question, if I think about it...), and trimmed it as well. Then moved outside and sanded both sides, of both sides of the High Chair. Rudy (my dog) was there, cheering me on, or eating sawdust, one of the two!! Then brought the spindle sander outside and sanded all my curves. And this brings me to lunch time!! Going to take a break, eat, maybe take a nap, then, as per instructions, I have run an 1/4" round over bit, on both sides, of both sides of the High Chair!! Don't want no sharp corners for the baby!! ;o) 

Back to my question. I bought some new jig saw blades for my jig saw, I can't remember the details of the blades, but they were Bosch blades, pacifically for wood. But when I went to use one, it made my jig saw jump. It would cut a little bit, then try to jump out of the wood. What the heck would cause that? I found an older blade (but I don't think it was ever used), a little wider then I liked, for cutting curves, but it did not jump at all. Why did these Bosch blades do this? I guess I'm going to try and return them, and try another brand.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what number blade and what brand of jigsaw are you using???


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> what number blade and what brand of jigsaw are you using???


Stick, I'll have to go look another time. It's teeming down over here, right now. But it is a Bosch, and it says it's made for wood. But I'll have look and see how many teeth, another time. I will let you know. But it sure did look just like the one I took off (same teeth), but that was just a very old blade and it was dull. But when I put this other blade, that also looked like the same teeth (don't know what brand) the saw worked just fine. Just those brand new Bosch blades jumped around on me. And I could I see if I was cutting something thin, the teeth may be to course, but I'm cutting 3/4 pine. Don't know why it would be jumping like that!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, after an afternoon nap, I got the two sides all finished!! Well, except for finish!! ;o)

1st pic, installed a 1/4" Round-over bit, into router (and my homemade larger plate), and then did both sides of both sides!! Sanded it all, 80, 120, 220. Sides are complete!! 

Pic four, shows a nice messy shop!! Next. Tomorrow I'll straightened up a bit. Can move in there now. Then I will begin to cut out all my cross members, and the horses head!! Can't forget the horses head. I'm going to stick it under my wives blankets, the first night I finish the head!! She should get a laugh out of that!! We both just watched the Godfather, a few nights ago!! ;o)

This is really a fun project, but I really need to get a bandsaw to make my life easier, But will have to make do with a jig saw, for now. Until everyone starts paying more, for gas! Or I get an order or two, for this 3-1 chair!! ;o)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh yeah. Looking good.

I was just wondering if it is a combination of a slightly shorter blade length and/or your jig saw has a longer stroke (or shorter) causing the blade to jump out of the cut?

Keep up the good work.
Mike


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Oh yeah. Looking good.
> 
> I was just wondering if it is a combination of a slightly shorter blade length and/or your jig saw has a longer stroke (or shorter) causing the blade to jump out of the cut?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike!! And no, the new blades are actually a little longer then the old ones. And the bottom of the blade never jumps all the way out the cut. And just the saw bounces off the wood.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> @tomp913...
> 
> works on the DC hoses too...
> and when you are using jigs like a dovetail jig.....


I have the Rockler holder that I use when breaking down sheets of plywood; the vacuum hose goes through the holder and the power cord is velcro'ed to the hose to help keep it out of the way. Works fairly well when cross-cutting but not so well when ripping along the length because of the 8' long hose (+/- 4' travel) - I think hanging the hose/power cord combo by a spring from the ceiling may be the better way.

The cutting grid also doubles as an assembly table, plenty of room to get in there and clamp the parts as needed.

The final photo shows the completed unit with the disassembled cutting grid stored on the top.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Tom, I have a very similar set up (cutting grid). Mines made of 2x4's that are lap jointed, and sits on my saw horses. When not in use, it's like yours, in one nice pile. I hold mines together, for easy transport, with long Velcro wraps. And it is store above head. I thought I had a picture of it, on the saw horses, but can't find it. I built it before building my cabinets for our kitchen.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> Stick, I'll have to go look another time. It's teeming down over here, right now. But it is a Bosch, and it says it's made for wood. But I'll have look and see how many teeth, another time. I will let you know. But it sure did look just like the one I took off (same teeth), but that was just a very old blade and it was dull. But when I put this other blade, that also looked like the same teeth (don't know what brand) the saw worked just fine. Just those brand new Bosch blades jumped around on me. And I could I see if I was cutting something thin, the teeth may be to course, but I'm cutting 3/4 pine. Don't know why it would be jumping like that!!


because the teeth just may be pointing down and not up...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> Thanks Mike!! And no, the new blades are actually a little longer then the old ones. And the bottom of the blade never jumps all the way out the cut. And just the saw bounces off the wood.



Bosch has a down stroke blade w/ the the designation BR..... 
You need to be careful - the saw likes to push up and jump about. A firm grip and steady downward pressure is required. 
Set the blade rotation/orbit to 0 or 1.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> Guys, no way, no how, would I have turned that router on, like that. It was not plugged in!! I was fixing to unravel it,


WHEW!...
do yourself another favor and roll the cord up in a loop instead of the way you have it now...
less kinks to deal w/...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lee...
your 3in 1 is coming along very nicely..


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> Bosch has a down stroke blade w/ the the designation BR.....
> You need to be careful - the saw likes to push up and jump about. A firm grip and steady downward pressure is required.
> Set the blade rotation/orbit to 0 or 1.



I'm heading in there in a minute, I'll have to give that a looking at. I didn't know they made a down stroke blade! That would make since then!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

educate you...

.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

For a cord and vacuum line holder I bought a retractable clothes line and hung it from my shop ceiling, then put a velcro strap on the end so I can wrap the velcro around the hose and power cord. I had to add one more turn on the retract spring for a little more tension, but otherwise it worked without any other modification. Leave the fitting on the end of the cord so you don't loose it inside the reel. The clothes line reel now hangs above and slightly to the rear of my workbench, ready for use with my power tool, ROS or 1/4 sheet sander. I bought this one, and have been using it for about 10 years now.

Honey Can Do Retractable Clothesline - Walmart.com

Those reverse tooth blades work well when cutting the sink hole in a laminate covered counter top or any other job where you want to minimize chipping of the top surface, but they will jump, and they require holding the saw down with considerable pressure to reduce the jumping (notice that I didn't say "Eliminate Jumping". On laminate, or any finished surface, it's a good idea to put blue tape of the foot of the saw and also on the surface to be cut, to keep the saw foot from scratching the surface.

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

most excellent idea Charley..


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stick, you hit the nail on the head! It is indeed a down stroke bald!! No wonder that puppy wanted to jump up!! Daaaah! ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

at least you'll get excellent face cuts..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@N'awlins77...

Lee...
I've been wondering on that pronounced grain you are showing on your chair pieces...
aren't you worried about splitting and separations...
will you be taking any steps to minimize flex, cupping, bowing and torquing that could lead to component failure???


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the design and I am considering building at least one of these chairs, but I think I'll use a hardwood like maybe Ash or Red Oak. I can't see pine lasting very long. My kids are all grown now, but if they had it back when they were the right size for it I'm certain that I would have had to build a new one from pine for each kid. I doubt that it would have lasted long enough for the next kid to use it. I learned too late what 3 boys can do to furniture.

BTW my youngest is 47 now. But I have grand kids that could likely use one or two of these. 

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

how about Baltic Birch..


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stick, so far, my two outside pieces are looking fine, But I noticed today, as i was cutting my cross member pieces, that the wood had cupped, a bit. It wasn't my top choice of wood, but money is tight these days. This cheaper shelf boards with the knots still ran me 75 bucks. And I was able to cut around most of the knots. So it is what I had to go with. I usually, at least use the Select Pine, but the cost, for a gift, was going to be too much. It's only 13 1/2" wide, so it's not like, that big of a kid, is going to be using this. Charlie, the largest cross piece is 14x13 1/2. I don't see an infant breaking it. Now, if I make another one, and I know that it will be painted, not stained, I would make it out of cabinet grade ply. But my nieces mother, suggested I stain it, as her other baby furniture is dark cherry.

I did get all my cross pieces cut and sanded, after I first cleaned up a bit (couldn't get around) . I did have to join one other piece (both sides are made of two joined pieces), the back for the rocker and desk. As it was 14" wide, and my boards are 11 1/2. BTW, it took 14 feet of 1x12's (which, you all know, are actually 11 1/2"). 

(8/7/2016- 2 hrs)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

14 BDF of pine and there''s waste...
one sheet of Baltic Birch is 25 BDF and little or no waste... (and the cut outs are very usable)...
you can mosaic your pieces for cutting for maximum return...

if you cross grain a dado ¼x¾'' and inlay them w/ hard woof like red oak you'll gain a lot of strength and stability...
the more the merrier...
they'd make interesting accents too... *TIGER or RACING* stripes...

as far as an infant breaking this chair...
there is the possibility of that happening but time (and not much of it) is it's worse enemy...
all may turn out well but there is always '''what if'''' and ''Murphy""...
sorry.. but all of that long grain makes me worry...

FWIW...
BB splines well...
it stains well too...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stick I would definitely use Baltic Birch if I was painting it. Just don't like all those layers of the ply showing when you stain. With a cabinet or box, you have the face frame to hide the ply's. A sheet of BB is under 49, at my local HD. But I just don't like all the layers showing.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, I was off on the feet of 1x12's I used. It was 18 feet. I just checked my receipts, I bought, and used, almost every bit of it, 3-6ft pieces. But, I also forgot, that 75 bucks also included the wood for the templates. And I over bought, for that!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

veneer edge band it...
it comes out looking like the real deal...

Wood Veneer Edge Banding In Stock: Cherry, Maple, Oak, Walnut, Birch & More
Edgebanding Guide - A Simple Method Yields Superb Results


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

BB is some beautiful stuff natural, dyed, oiled or stained...

*BUT PAINTED!!!*

.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

IMO, when I see Baltic Birch (which I have used), all I can think of is IKEA! And I hate that place.

I haven't been to the mail box. My plans may be sitting patiently waiting for me.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

No pictures, but I did a little bit on my 3-1 highchair today. Routed a 1/4" radius to the edges, where it was called for. Predrilled and counter sunk all holes. Cut a dado, for the seat to the rocking horse. Couldn't go any further, because I need to finish sanding and I don't have the stain to begin staining. And we are staying off the roads, cause of all the rain!! 

So, I started on a spice rack for the wife. Pictures on separate thread!!


----------



## hagerboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Can you tell me where I can download that plan for 3 in one high chair desk and rocking horse.

Thank You


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

jph66 said:


> Can you tell me where I can download that plan for 3 in one high chair desk and rocking horse.
> 
> Thank You


Jerry, go to gcwoodworks.com $14.95


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, after a bit of an absence in the shop, I got back at it today. I screwed and glued all my inner pieces together. Made a horses head, bore a 1" hole in it, and made a handle for it.

I thought I hit a snag, when I went to round off the two ends of the rocking horse, handle. I first tried by hand, on the belt/disc sander, but that came our crappy looking. I don't have a lathe, my drill press chuck only opens to 3/4". The dowel is 1". So I ended up doing something, some may think was unsafe. But it got the job done, and it really wasn't a problem. Never once did it try to jump out of my hand. But I put a 1/2" roundover (with bearing) in my router table, and rolled my 1" dowel against it. Made a perfect round end to the dowel, with minimal sanding.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Then, I screwed (no glue) the sides to the inners. Will take one side off, at a time, and put some glue on the inners, and then permanently screw the sides on. I wanted to make sure everything went where it was suppose to. I still have to cut and round the ends, a bar for the high chair. Then I have to plug all the holes and stain! My wife asked me to take it next door to the neighbors, where she was gossiping, and show my work off. Got a lot of, "how much"? And, "you need to make them to sell!" ;o)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yowzer that't coming out nice...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> yowzer that't coming out nice...


yowzer What Stick said! :lol:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Stick and Mike! I'm really pleased with it! 

All I did this morning, was first, straighten up the shop. It was a total disaster area! So cleaned it up a bit, and then I used tape to mark the area I didn't want to put glue on. Then I removed the side, put glue on all the inner pieces, and then put the side back on. Flipped it over and did the same to the other side. Used clamps to squeeze everything together. Tcouhen I filled up some holes and called it a day. 

8/21/2016- 2 hrs. (didn't count cleaning the shop)


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*It is DONE!!*

After several coats, of something I'll never use again, IT IS DONE!!! I use an all and one, stain and poly, and I just didn't like it. It came out fine, but I just didn't like it. I'd rather stain, then couple/three coats of poly. But you live and learn!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that gets a much larger wowzer...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Lee,

You use any screws at all - or just glue?

Looks better than good!

HJ


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Stick and John! And yea, John, screwed and glued.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It turned out really nice. Thanks for sharing your construction process.

I have the plans, and it is on my list of things to build.
Mike


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Now that is a beautiful piece of work. I see many years of use....


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Great job Lee.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Mike, Angie and Andy!! My wife will be delivering it to her Niece this weekend. Can't wait to see what she thinks. ;o)


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

She loves it! My Wife, her Sister and Mother drove to the baby shower, where my wife presented the High Chair. And the wife said one of her friends wants me to build her one, for here coming grandbaby.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

The little Tike, finally got big enough to rock the horse!! Well actually, I think his Grandma is doing the rocking. ;o)


https://www.facebook.com/colleen.york.7/videos/10209342913830992/

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> And Mike, I didn't noticed they sold the straps, until you posted this and I went back to look!! LOL I guess I'm going to have to order that too, unless I can find something that will work in the local stores!!


If leather straps, check out thrift stores for old leather belts. Also, I bought a bunch of leather scraps from a store that makes and sells leather clothing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> 14 BDF of pine and there''s waste...
> one sheet of Baltic Birch is 25 BDF and little or no waste... (and the cut outs are very usable)...
> you can mosaic your pieces for cutting for maximum return...
> 
> ...


I was wondering about using Baltic Birch as well. $29 bucks a 5x5 sheet, enought for a lot of chairs, extremely strong, finishes well, use roundover on the edges and you get a really nice finished edge for the rocker. Of course, I'm partial to that layered look once finished.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm really thinking about building two more, and I think I will paint them, rather then stain. It's going to be for my nephews twins. Boy and a girl. Might even make them out of MDF. Only drawback is all that dust!!


----------



## Claughan (9 mo ago)

Could you tell me where you got these plans please?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

DesertRatTom said:


> I was wondering about using Baltic Birch as well. *$29 bucks a 5x5 sheet*, enough for a lot of chairs, extremely strong, finishes well, use roundover on the edges and you get a really nice finished edge for the rocker. Of course, I'm partial to that layered look once finished.


Tom - we need a price update:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, substantial price increase in the intervening period. Also, now, BB Ply is as rare as rocking horse.........

Also, welcome to the forum @Claughan 

Try this forum post for places to try for plans,








Woodworking Plans for "Amish 3 in 1 High Chair”


Does anyone know of a source for plans for a "Amish 3 in 1 High Chair”? Whenever I do a search I end up on our friend “Ted’s” site.




www.routerforums.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Also....






3 In 1 Baby Sitter Woodworking Pattern, All Furniture: The Winfield Collection


The Baby-Sitter - Three Chairs in One!! Space can be a problem when you only have room for one piece of Baby Furniture, but how would you like to have three. We have solved that dilemma with our Baby-Sitter! Just twist and flip and our Baby-Sitter turns into a Rocking Chair, a Desk and Seat...




www.thewinfieldcollection.com


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Claughan


----------

